# Minima mods???



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey guys

Seen as ive just got the minima and cant see a similar thread, just wondered what people have done to thiers and if it was a worthwhile upgrade.

Ive already got an ims competition basket,

Wondering if the shower screen is a worth while upgrade

Thanks jake


----------



## Jomo04 (Mar 25, 2019)

I can definitely recommend the Bianca flow control mod - particularly if you're into lighter roasted coffees.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

You know what I'm going to say, but get a paddle for it! 😉

Already has the gauge taken care of.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Jake i wonder what's the *smallest* "rotary" pump that you could "squeeze" into *your machine*....maybe worth a search, you never know what might be out there that can be shoe-horned in....it might not be a cheap "mod" but a search may just net you a "bargain".....a motor+pump combo or motor and pump bought seperately then joined together ???


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Not sure, think @DavecUK said that its pretty tight in there.

I presume it would effect the ramp up style to.

that's my only bugbear with the minima, could of used a quieter pump


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You could fit a MaraX pump to it....bit of disassembly needed and they are a bit expensive to buy. If I had not had to cancel my trip to Italy , I would have tried to grab a couple. Probably would have been too lazy to fit them for years though. The Ar15 vibe pump used on Minims, is actually quieter than the standard Ulka.

No there is no room for a rotary pump in there...even the FOT brushed DC one (used in the Crem One B LFPP) with miniature pump head won't fit.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So dropped the shower screen for the first time today, very clean behind so happy with that,

It came out and went back in very easy, the pf moves quite easy.

Has anyone upgraded screen and gasket?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> So dropped the shower screen for the first time today, very clean behind so happy with that,
> 
> It came out and went back in very easy, the pf moves quite easy.
> 
> Has anyone upgraded screen and gasket?


 I've just got a standard IMS screen and red silicone seal from cafelat. The coated shower screens can't be cleaned with a detergent like puly caff...maybe a teflon one could but nano-quartz can't.

The Mara X pump is available from https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/pompe-valvole-lelit.html or you can pay significantly more to get it from BB but it's out of stock right now. I want to get around to fitting it one day but probably won't.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

ill prob get the ims screen and silicone gasket, the stock gasket has softened quickly, i can get the pf past halfway now


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Cuprajake People always lock in the PF too hard...it's not a strength test


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

oh i know, i never force it, its greased in there too from factory as it comes out nice and easy for cleaning,

im not going to change just yet, its just a conscious thing i've noticed


----------



## Jomo04 (Mar 25, 2019)

Cuprajake said:


> Has anyone upgraded screen and gasket?


 I've tried a few of the IMS screens, the E&B branded one was the only one that seemed make any positive difference. It is nano-coated though, so it's a bit of a faff to back flush: https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/eb-nanotech-shower-screen-e61200tnt-11028-p.asp


----------



## Jomo04 (Mar 25, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> You could fit a MaraX pump to it....bit of disassembly needed and they are a bit expensive to buy.


 @DavecUK Is it that much quieter than the Minima pump? The noise is the one thing that bothers me about this machine.

And when you say "bit of disassembly needed" are we talking a set of spanners and some common sense, or is it a bit of an operation?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jomo04 said:


> @DavecUK Is it that much quieter than the Minima pump? The noise is the one thing that bothers me about this machine.
> 
> And when you say "bit of disassembly needed" are we talking a set of spanners and some common sense, or is it a bit of an operation?


 Open ended spanners, screwdriver with bits, quiet room where you can shut the door and curse the designer...undo the steam boiler (well remove it) and Bobs your uncle. You can probably use the same pump mounts....the Lelit pump isn't cheap, but yeah it's very quiet as long as the pump isn't touching anything.

time to do job for someone who has never done it before ....90 mins or so.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Actually I lied. I'm not using the IMS screen right now, instead I've got a KVDW one in there.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> Actually I lied. I'm not using the IMS screen right now, instead I've got a KVDW one in there.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@DavecUK and invalidate your warranty 😂

@Rob1 a waht?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> @DavecUK and invalidate your warranty


 He may not have a warranty...e.g. purchased from cafe Italia... or he may not care about the warranty.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Rob1 that silent pump is £50 cheaper than bb.

Is it a good site? Have you ordered from them? Its something id think about doing down the line.

Did you notice a difference in the shower screen? When you mentioned KVDW, i had ti firstly Google it, then found out that the londinum 35um screen is ment to be the same.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't think the KVDW is 35um. I was interested in something that would let less sediment through but read something about lower than the 200um isn't good for a pump machine for some reason....I don't know how reliable that information was though. The only real difference is the hole pattern so there's not a big spot in the middle that water doesn't flow through. I don't think it makes much of a difference though, in fact for a while I didn't get along with it as the water didn't look like it was coming out as evenly as with the IMS. https://grindscience.com/2016/03/kees-van-der-westen-e61-group-screen-upgrade/

I've not bought from la machinna del caffe, but they have been around a long time and have an excellent reputation, many have bought various things from there on this forum. The one that's £50 cheaper looks to be the same but it might not be, if you look closely the more expensive one has lelit branding on it and some small differences. Could be worth dropping them an email and asking what the difference is between the two.


----------

